# Finaplix (Trenbolone Acetate)



## Uzi9 (Sep 10, 2004)

I found a site today that is selling the anabolic steriod finaplix and apparently its legal because it isnt treated as a steriod by law because farmers use it to make thier cattle bigger.

The price is around $37 for 100 pellets which contain 100mg of trenbolone acetate or $369 for 10 packs of 100 pellets.

According to this you can convert it to either injections or applied into a cream for the skin.



I dont do steriods at the moment but i am just curious if any of you guys know about this as it seems cheap and legal to buy (I doubt its legal when you convert it into a cream or injection).

Also on this chart it states that Finaplix is a very potent steriod


----------



## deeno (Sep 10, 2004)

hey bud

im no mod, but u'll get urself in the hole for posting a source, unless your a cattle farmer and want to beef up ur cattle  (which I highly doubt)

fina is pretty inexpensive, and easier to obtain if you dont have a solid source (compared to other gear), wut the hell are you gonna do with the cream?..moisturize your skin? from what i heard it's strictly an injectable, but someone please prove me wrong.. ...you get it in tab form and have to do a bunch of chemistry to extract the actual tren outta it, its actually fairly straightforward from what i gather...go onto google and type 'finaplix conversion', u'll find plenty of sites that go step by step...


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 10, 2004)

There is quite a bit of info about converting Finaplix pellets in the Homebrew Chemistry forum.


----------



## ZorroAzul (Sep 10, 2004)

Trenbolone acetate can effectively be absorbed transdermally.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 10, 2004)

ZorroAzul said:
			
		

> Trenbolone acetate can effectively be absorbed transdermally.


How effectively Zorro, and are there any dermo sides? Thanks.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 10, 2004)

About 50% effective I believe. No skin sides from the tren, if you are irriated by DMSO or etc then find another way of getting it through.


----------



## Mudge (Sep 10, 2004)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> The price is around $37 for 100 pellets which contain 100mg of trenbolone acetate or $369 for 10 packs of 100 pellets.



100 pellets x 20mg = 2000mg or 2 grams, they are 20mg each not 100mg each. This is what we call a cart, next is a belt which is simply 2 carts.


----------



## Uzi9 (Sep 10, 2004)

Yes mudge your right, I didnt read it right


----------



## ZECH (Sep 10, 2004)

ZorroAzul said:
			
		

> Trenbolone acetate can effectively be absorbed transdermally.


Yes but very expensive. @$37 for 2g, if you put 10g in a transdermal, you would have $185 plus the transdermal ingrediants cost, running you over $200. More than twice what the injectable would run you.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 10, 2004)

You would avoid the liver though ... would you not?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 10, 2004)

Tren does not tax the liver and if it was methylated it would hit the liver injected or not.

Same rule for winstrol or any methylated substance. It hits the liver regardless.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 10, 2004)

I suppose that what ever hits the blood hits the liver, but the least direct route would maybe the least harmful?  Maybe a dumb thought process ... but maybe not. 

I've seen other posts that purport tren to have liver sides ...


----------



## Mudge (Sep 10, 2004)

I've seen all kinds of posts about all kinds of things that are not true. Dan Duchaine thought it hit the kidneys because he got back pumps from it, and for his time he was the go-to man for information.


----------

